# Weird spot on TV screen



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

On my Mitsubishi WD65C9 HDTV I noticed just this evening a small white speck on the screen. I even switched impute on the TV but, the spot stayed on the screen. The TV was manufactured in 2010. Maybe when I start the TV up again the spot will have disappeared. Would. It be so annoying if the spot was in one of the very tip of one of the corners on the screen. But, nooooooo had to plant itself just right of centre from side to side and just near centre from top to bottom. If starting up the TV does not make this go away can the spot be repaired?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

It sounds like a faulty pixel, and no, they cannot be repaired.
It's not unusual for a small number of them to be acceptable by manufacturers, the only way to not get one in a new screen is if they come with a dead pixel warranty.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Panther063 said:


> It sounds like a faulty pixel, and no, they cannot be repaired. It's not unusual for a small number of them to be acceptable by manufacturers, the only way to not get one in a new screen is if they come with a dead pixel warranty.


TV and s out of warranty for quite some time now.


----------

